# كيفية أزالة لون ورائحة الكيروسين



## م/المهدى بكر (5 أبريل 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.......
أخوانى فى الله ........أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يكون الجميع فى أتم صحة وأحسن حال...
اليوم بفضل من الله الكريم سوف أتكلم عن كيفية أزالة اللون والرائحة من الكيروسين
داعيا الله العظيم أن ينفعنا جميعا بهذا الكلام..........آميييييين
.................................................................................​خطوات ازالة الرائحة واللون من الكيروسين باستخدام حامض الكبريتيك المركز​..........................................................................................
1_يتم عمل الكبرتة للجاز فى تنك من البلاستيك أو الأستانلس ستيل
وذلك لعدم حدوث تآكل بسبب أستخدام حامض الكبريتيك المركز
2_يتم وضع 150 كيلو حامض كبريتيك مركز لكل طن كيروسين
3_يتم التقليب بواسطة ماتور مثبت أعلى التنك لمدة 6 ساعات
4_يتم أيقاف التقليب لمدة 6 ساعات أخرى 
5_يتم سحب الراسب الأسود المتكون نتيجة الكبرتة وهو بيكون أستقر فى القاع
بعد مرور 6 ساعات ويراعى الحذر عند تعبئته فى الجمدانات.......
6_يتم أضافة 3 كيلوا صودا سائلة مع 20 كيلو مياة والتقليب لمدة ساعتين
وذلك بغرض تعادل أى آثار للحمض ما زالت موجودة فى الكيروسين
7_يتم الأيقاف مرة أخرى لمدة 6 ساعات وسحب الراسب المتكون مع المياة​..................................................................................................​​​ملاحظات هامة..........
1_بعد أنتهاء الكبرتة قد حصلنا على كيروسين شفاف اللون وعديم الرائحة
وأخف فى الوزن أيضا حيث أن الليتر منه يعادل 700 جرام
2_عملية الكبرتة كل ما تتم فى هذة المراحل كل ما يكون الكيروسين الناتج
عديم اللون والرائحة.وذو جودة عالية أيضا.....
3 _فى بعض الناس فى أثناء ضغط الشغل ممكن يختصروا ال 20 ساعة 
الى 10 والى 5 ساعات كمان
فى ناس بتستخدم الفاصل الناتج من صناعة حامض السلفونيك فى عملية الكبرتة
وذلك لرخص ثمنه بالمقارنة مع حامض الكبريتيك يعتبر ببلاش
4_الكيروسين الناتج ممكن يستخدم كمذيب
ويستخدم أيضا فى المبيدات الحشرية بوضع رائحة البيروسول والمبيد​
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​"زكاة العلم أخراجه"​
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## العجمىى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير وحشتنا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 أبريل 2010)

وياريت توضح لنا رسم لوضع الموتور بالظبط وكمان كيف تتم عملية سحب الراسب او باى اداة
وهل التقليب بيبقى سريع ولا بطئ وماهى الجمدانات وشكرا لك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (5 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير يا استاذ مهدي
ويا ريت تتكلم عن صناعة السلفونيك بالطريقة التقليدية الرخيصة بالتفصيل وشكرا 
السلام عليكم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهدى بكر تحية من عند الله مباركة طيبة فسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا فقد أثريت الملتقى بمواضيعك الرائعة الهامة الغنية بالعلم والخبرة والتى يتطلع اليها شباب المسلمين لمعرفة مجالات ليعملون بها وعندما أرى أسمك اخى على الملتقى أشعر بالأرتياح الشديد ونحن بمشيئة الرحمن فى انتظار المزيد وأتمنى منك أن تفرد لنا موضوعا كاملا عن المزيلات كمزيل الحبر والصدأ والدم والبوية من الملابس وأتمنى أيضا منك أخى أن تكمل موضوع المبيدات الحشرية نطرا لأهميته وجزاك الله عنا جميعا كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ المهدى


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## agabeain (7 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الباشمهندس العالم / المهدى تحياتى العطرة وأنشاء اللة هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم وجزاك اللة كل خير

ووفقك اللة فى الدين والدنيا وبارك اللة قيك وفى والدينك


----------



## محمد العدوى (24 أبريل 2010)

لايوجد كيروسين ابيض وكل الموجود الان هو سولار ما هو الحل


----------



## مهنس الشرقيه (21 مايو 2010)

انت رجل محترم اسال الله لك كل الخير وارسل كلمتك (زكاة العلم نشره ) الى كل الزملاء واشكرك يا باشمهندس مهدى على هذا الصدق النادر فى مجال الصناعه وفعلا اللى عند ربنا احسن بكتير من اللى عند البشر


----------



## farouq dabag (22 مايو 2010)

اشكرك ياخي العزيز


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

انا عملت الفكرة دي بس هي بتحتاج وقت كتير وفي نفس الوقت هي مكلفة جدا ارجو الساعدة باي فكرة ابسط منها وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mimfarahat (29 يوليو 2010)

أشكر الباش مهندس المهدي بكر على الموضوع القيم
ولكن ما هي المواد التي تسبب اللون الاصفر ورائحة المميزة للكيروسين ؟؟
وأيضا ياريت تساعدنا في حساب التكلفة والمقارنة بأسعار السوق حيث اننا لا نملك خبرة السوق عندما سئلت وجدت نوعين نوع يسمى نفض عادي ونوع تاني اسمه نفض رومي وهو النوع الافضل والأعلى سعراً - فأيهما ينتج بهذه الطريقة ؟؟ وما هي التكلفة تقريباً ؟


----------



## فيصل العزو (30 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mimfarahat (2 أغسطس 2010)

هل الراسب الاسود المتكون يمكن استخدامة في شيئ أخر مثلاً يتم تجفيفة ويستخدم كماده ملونه وشكراً


----------



## elkemia (14 سبتمبر 2010)

to up


----------



## حسين هلك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

أخي الكريم : ممكن اسألك سؤال بعد اذنك ؟ 

ما هو الكيروسين ؟ وفيما يستخدم ؟؟ وهل هو خطير ام لا ؟؟ واين يوجد ؟؟


----------



## elkemia (16 أكتوبر 2010)

gazak alla kol khir ya handasa


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو أنس الفلسطيني قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
> 
> أخي الكريم : ممكن اسألك سؤال بعد اذنك ؟
> 
> ما هو الكيروسين ؟ وفيما يستخدم ؟؟ وهل هو خطير ام لا ؟؟ واين يوجد ؟؟


 

السلام عليكم 

أولا أشكر المهندس المهدى بكر على هذا العطاء 

وأسأل الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناته 

ثانيا : ما هو الكيروسين 

الكيروسين هو الجاز كما هو متعارف علية 

اما الجازولين هو البنزين


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حبيب سعد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير يا اخى مهدي
هل طريقة أزالة لون ورائحة الكيروسين التى تحدثة عنها مشكورا ناجحة 100%؟ وكيف تتم عملية سحب الراسب ؟ وما هى سرعة دوران المحرك الكهربائى(الخلط) ؟
اخى نامل منكم الرد ووفقك اللة.


----------



## سان سان (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ المهدى*​

​


----------



## sweet boy660 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور على الموضوع


----------



## sartawi2000s (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير علي المعلومات القيمة
لكن ممكن اسال سؤال؟؟
ماهي المادة الي يمكن استخدامها لاستحلاب الماء مع الكيروسين؟؟؟
ارجو الإجابة علي سؤالي ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير
ابوسلام


----------



## احمد بهجت م (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراٌ على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## هيمو555 (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ziaddiaa (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين

اعتقد انة بهذة الطريقة يتم تحويل الكيروسين الى الجاز الابيض white spirt هل كلامى صحيح ام لا


----------



## ماجدالوليدي (8 يونيو 2011)

شكراً الف شكر
موضوع لطالما بحثت عنة كثيراً


----------



## إسماعيل كشك (8 يونيو 2011)

إالمهندس إبراهيم المهدي(المهدي بكر) وعد الحر دينن عليه\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## ابومازن1 (1 يوليو 2011)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## لوف ستي (12 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكر الاخ الفاضل استاذنا المهندس مهدي بكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه والمفيده للجميع

ويبدو انه مشغول عننا بعض الشيء اتمني ان يكون الشاغل عنده خير

اما بعد:

بالنسبه لبعض اسئلة الاخوه:
1( الكروسين هو عبارعه عن نفط صناعي مشتق من البترول اصفي درجه من السولار ويطلق عليه بالعماميه اسم الكاز الابيض

وهو يستخدم في اشعال بابور البيرموساليدوي والاضاءه القديمه للمصابيح اليدويه ولمبات الكاز
ولكثير اشياء يستخدم مثل التنضيف من اثر الدهانات الزيتيه واضافته للدهانات الزيتيه اللمولونه او الاساسات

ولكنه يترك اثر اصفرار علي لون الزيت الابيض يعني اللاكيه ا الابيض
لذا هذه الطريقه التي شرحها اخونا المهندس مهدي تنقيه من اثر الزيوت والاصفرار ويصبح اكثر نقاء وشفافيه ونظافه تماما مثل الوايت اسبريت الذي ذكره الاخ السابق ويحل مكانه في الاستعمال ويكون اكثر رغبه في الاسواق لنقائه وصفيانه وشفافية لونه بدون اصفرار او زيوت

اتمني ان اكون افدت ببعض ما ينفع

وشكري وامتناني للجميع

واتمني من المهندس مهدي ان يتابع ويرد علي باقي الاسئله

مثل سرعه المتور 

وفصل الكروسين النقي عن الاسود مثل فصل الصابون السائل مثلا بوضع صنبور علي ارتفاع السواد تقريبا من اسفل الخلاط حتي يبق الاسود اسفله؟

وشكرا جزيلا لك
ننتظر التكمله

اعطر وارق تحياتي للجميع
سلااام


----------



## شادى مشمش (14 يوليو 2011)

:12:اريد حدا يساعدنى ماهو بديل كيروسين عديم الرائحة فى صناعة النفض


----------



## لوف ستي (23 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم agabeain:
اسف لاني لا استطيع الرد عليك عبر الرسائل الخاصه لعدم تمكني من الرد خلالها لقلة اشتراكاتي وهي اقل من 50 اشتراك او رد

اما بالنسبه لسؤالك:
فلا تنس ان الكيروسين ماده بتروليه مثل السولار والرائحه اصل الماده وكل طريقة المعالجه هي لتخفيف اللون من الاصفرار والزيوت والرائحه
وهذا لا يعني ان الماده ستفقد اصلها تماما 
لا بد من بقاء شيء من الاصل وهذا امر طبيعي
يعني لو بقي اصفرار خفيف او رائحه خفيفه جدا ومقبوله فهذا جيد ويكون قريب جدا من رائحة ولون الوايت اسبريت ولا اظن ان هناك اي ماده تزيل الرائحه نهائيا لان الرائحه هنا من اصل الماده

وبامكانك ان تسال اخونا المهندس مهدي لانه اكيد اعلم مننا جميعا

وشكرا للجميع
اعطر وارق تحياتي
سلاااام


----------



## شادى مشمش (26 يوليو 2011)

:3::3:مهندس مهدى انت فين وفين ردود الجميلة عايز حل لو من الممكن


----------



## agabeain (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى لوف ستى وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصياام


----------



## م باسل وردان (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي معلومة مفيدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (10 أغسطس 2011)

مباركين الشهر الفضيل وبعد
لدي اهتمام بانتاج الاسمدة الكبريتية من خام الكبريت نظرا لسعره المدعوم للصناعة 
من يستطيع تزويدي باهم هذه الصناعات المعتمده على خام الكبريت اكون شاكر له وربما يكون هنك تعاون مستمر لمن يكون لديه خبره في هذا المجال .
يمكن مراسلتي على :
آت Iag.1001 ياهو دوت كوم
ابوخليل


----------



## الجعفرى (17 أغسطس 2011)

استاذنا الفاضل لا اجد كلام يعبر عن ما قلبى لك لا اجد الا ان اقول لك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير

معلومات مفيده


----------



## CLEAR (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ


----------



## رضا ابوجنى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

[لايوجد كيروسين ابيض وكل الموجود الان هو سولار ما هو الحل[/


----------



## ahmed chem (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السيد العزيز المهندس المهدي
لك كل الشكر والتقدير لشرحك طريقة التخلص من الرائحة واللون لمادة الكيروسين باستخدام حامض الكبريتيك المركز ،ولكن ماذا عن المخلفات او الرواسب كيف يتم التخلص منها بدون ترك اي اثار مدمرة للبيئة المحيطة والتي هي من اهم متطلبات انشاء اي معمل صناعي في العالم .


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك اله فيك اخي
والله يجزاك الخير 
جميل جدا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (26 سبتمبر 2011)

لا يوجد كيروسين في السوق وكل الموجود هو السولار فهل يوجد طريقة لنزع الرائحة من السولار وشكرا


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخوه الكرام هل يوجد طريقه لتحويل السولار الى نفط


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل \ الاستاذ
( المهدى بكر )
تحيه طيبه
واقول لك انه لا يسعنا الا ان نقول لك
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
وجعل الله اعمالك تلك فى ميزان حسناتك
وكل عام وانت وجميع الامه الاسلاميه بخير
بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك
اعاده الله علينا وعلى جميع الامه بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## tameryano (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ مهدى بكر ياريت رد على الاسئله الكتير المحيره فى الموضوع هل ممكن نستخدم سولار مكان الكيروسين و طريقه وضع الموتور و سرعته و كيفيه سحب الراسب الاسود ازاى يا جماعه الموضوع محتاج شرح اكتر من كده ياريت حد يفيدنا


----------



## tameryano (5 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعه لماذا لا يوجد اى اهتمام بالرد على الاسئله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 نوفمبر 2011)

tameryano قال:


> يا جماعه لماذا لا يوجد اى اهتمام بالرد على الاسئله


 السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هل بعد كل هذه المعلومات تحتاج الى اهتمام اكثر بالاسئلة ؟ 
واحيانا تكون الاسئلة غير منطقية كمن يسأل هل يمكن تحويل الذهب الى حديد 
اية عمليات فيزيائية او كيميائية تحتاج الى معدات وخبرة خاصة فعمليات الغصل بين الطبقات سهل بوجود المعدات الخاصة بذلك وليس من السهل دائما شرح كامل التفاصيل لانه لا بد من استخدام التفكير السليم في متابعة اية عملية .
واشكر اهتمامك في حب المعرفة وبتوفيق الله


----------



## tameryano (6 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=191339&page=6#ixzz1cyYDr4nU

اخى الكريم لو تابعت الاسئله بتاعتى و الخاصه بغيرى من الزوار هتلاقيها اسئله منطقيه و فى محلها و اسئله تختص بالسوق المصرى و المتواجد فيه الان احنا ملناش دعوه بالذهب او بغيره و فى الاول و الاخر نرجو رد مش كل الناس علماء او قمه فى الذكاء فى بعض الناس تحتاج الفهم الكامل فى المواضيع حتى تكون على بينه و برضه منتظر من مهندسينا الكرام الرد على اسئلتى


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم
هناك طرق لتحويل السولار لمذيب بعد التخلص من الرائحه والملمس الدهنى واللون وهناك من

يسوق هذا المنتج على هيئه نفط مذيب والسؤال كيف يتم ذلك وماهى المواد المستخدمه 

والاجابه التى ننتظرها هى نعم او لا وبيان ذلك ولم ننتظر التقريع والاتهام الفظ بالجهل


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة تامريانو و محمد طاهر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وتقبل الله طاعاتكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
عذرا اذا فهمت مشاركتي بطريقة ما . ولم يكن القصد منها تخصيص الموضوع كاجابة للاخ تامريانو حيث انني اراجع معظم المشاركات وكان مثالي عاما ولا يخص المشاركة ومع ذلك فانني ارى الكثير من الاسئله التي يفترض بسائلها ان يكون على مستوى من العلم والمعرفة يكفي لمتابعة التفاصيل بمفرده . وبخلاف ذلك سيكون احيانا اجراء اي تطبيق من المشاركات خطرا جدا على الصحة مثل التعامل مع حامض الكبريتيك الخطر جدا في التعامل معه ويحتاج الى معرفة في استخدامة ومخاطره . وارجو اعتبار مشاركتي هذه ايضا مجرد رأي قابل للخطأ او الصواب
وليس هناك اي تقريع او اتهام لاحد . وارجو كذلك ممن يعرف الاجابة عن الاسئلة ان يفيدنا في ذلك علما حسب معرفتي من الصعب تحويل الديزل الى كيروسين ( كاز ) او ( جاز ) وذلك لان الديزل او السولار يعتبر من الزيوت وعملية تحويله الى مذيب خفيف تكلف مبالغ كبيرة وبالتالي يكون شراء مذيب جاهز افضل اقتصاديا .
اعتذر مرة اخرى وتحياتي لكما بالتوفيق .


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز م/ نبيل
تحيه طيبه وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال ونسأل الله عز وجل ان يتجاوز عن سيئاتنا 

لا حاجه يا اخى للاعتزار ونسأل الله ان يعين كل منا على قضاء حاجاته


----------



## hakania1 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مع الشكر


----------



## tameryano (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء شكرا لاهتمامكم لكن برغم كل الكلام دا محدش من المهندسين المسئولين فكروا انهم يردوا على اسئلتنا و شكرا جدا ليهم


----------



## صلاح الدين (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الكيروسين او الكاااز في بعض الدول 

والنقاوة تختلف من دولة الى اخرى في دول الخليج لونة شفاف اللون 

دليل على النقاوة ووجود نسبة ضيئلة 

من الكبريت والزفت او القاار 

اما الدول الاخرى كمصر يكون اللون مائل الى الخضار او الزراق لعدم الجودة 

لانة يحتوي على نسية عااالية من الكبريت والقار وهذا دليل عدم النقاوة 

والكيروسين عبارة عن مادة مذيبة في بعض الصناعات التي لا تتاثر بالرائحة او الاصفرار 

وعند معالجتة عن طريق التسخين والقطف يكون الناتج وايت سبريت او الارواح البيضاء 

والراسب عبارة عن اسفلت وكبريت وهما المسئولين بالدرجة الاولى عن الرائحة والاصفرار


----------



## iyadhoubi (22 نوفمبر 2011)

يلجأ البعض هنا في غزة لاضافة الملح للسولار لتحويله الى كاز ابيض حيث ان الفكرة نجحت نوعا ما وتعلمون ان الحصار المفروض على غزة جعلنا نفكر في بدائل كثيرة للطاقة ارجو الافادة بصحة الطريقة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي اياد
السلام عليكم
هذا الكلام غير علمي واضافة الملح الى الديزل لامتصاص الماء فقط مع بعض المواد الملونة . والديزل هو اقرب الى الزيت من الكاز ومن الصعوبة تحويله الى كاز الا بعمليات معقدة لا توجد الا في مصافي البترول .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## همسه 3 (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكو عايز اعرف كيف يكون ازالة لون ورائحةالبنزين وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ياسر عبد الرازق مص (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بواسطه برج فصل يتم ازاله الماء عن الكيروسين


----------



## MaziadKuwait (25 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وشكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع. لدي مصنع منظفات واود اضافة وحدة لمعالجة الكيروسين وانتاج وايت سبيرت وان امكن انتاج حمض السلفونيك، من يستطيع مساعدتي او العمل معي على هذا المشروع مع خالص التحيات، علما بان المصنع موجود في الكويت.


----------



## الشيشينى (4 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خيراً


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الاميرررر (17 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
نفذت الطريقة اللى شرحها المهندس مهدى بكر جزاة الله كل خير
بس فى عندى مشكلة وهى نسبة الجفاف ضعيفة جدا لانى استخدمة كمذيب للبويات
وبعد الجفاف البطئ بيعمل طبقة بسيطة زى المياة على سطح الدهان 
فمن عندة الخبرة الرجاء ان يفيدنى وشكرا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mr.vip (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير باشمهندس


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هذا ما وجدته فى المنتدى من تحويل الكيروسين او السولار منقول من داخل المنتدى

[h=2]




صناعة النفط من الالف للياء[/h]( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..لاحظت كثرة الاسئله عن تحويل الكيروسين و السولار لنفط و حيث ان لي علم في هذا المجال فمن حق اخواني علي اخراج هذا العلم طبقا لتعاليم ديننا الحنيف , النفط ماده بتروليه ناتجه من ابراج التقطير و المفروض انه سائل عديم اللون و الرائحه و ينتج في العديد من الدول العربيه ولكن المتواجد باسواقنا هو الكيروسين وهو ذو لون اصفر ورائحته نفاذه . .......................... لتحويل الكيروسين ......... يوضع 1000 لتر من الكيروسين في برميل اسطواني من الاستالس ستيل او الفيبر جلاس بداخله قلاب يدور بماتور 1200 لفه و الماتور كيميائي ( انتي فير ) اي لا يولد شراره كهربيه اثناء التشغيل وهذا هام للغايه لان المواد البتروليه سريعة الاشتعال ثم يوضع 20 كيلو من تراب التبيض ( بليتشنج ايرث ) و يوجد منه صيني و امريكي ... ثم يقلب لمدة ساعتين و يترك للترسيب لمدة 3 ساعات ثم يفصل الناتج عن الراسب و بذلك نكون قد حصلنا علي كيروسين عديم اللون ..ولا يمكن ازالة الرائحه ولكن نغطي علي الرائحه بوضع اصنصات مثل زيت الصنوبر او زيت الياسمين تقريبا 1 كيلو ولابد ان يكون الزيت عديم اللون ,, وبذلك نكون حصلنا علي نفط رومي من الكيروسين ,,,,, ,,,, لعمل النفط الرومي من السولار ..... نضع 1000لتر من السولار في برميل كما الذي سبق ذكره في الجزء السابق ثم نضع 100 كيلو حمض كبريتيك مركز 98% ويتم التقليب لمدة ساعتين ثم يترك لمدة 3 ساعات ليتم ترسيب الحامض و الشوائب ثم يفصل المحلول عن الرواسب ...... يؤخذ المحلول وتكرر الخطوة السابقه ... ثم يوخذ المحلول و يوضع عليه بودره اسمها اس اس 25كيلو وهي بودره محليه من خامات تعدينيه و مواد كيميائيه تقوم بالتفاعل و ازاله الالوان والفلتره حيث ان البودره المستخدمه في الكيروسين لا تعطي نتائج في السولار..... ويتم التقليب لمده ساعتين و تترك لمدة 6 ساعات لتمام الترسيب ثم يفصل السائل عن الرواسب و بذلك نكون قد حصلنا علي شبيه بالكيروسين و لكن ليس بنفس درجة الجفاف نضع 1000 لتر بنزين 80 في برميل كما سبق في شرح البرمبل ويوضع 25 كيلو بودرة اسمها التجاري تي اكس وهي بودره محليه تنزع الالوان و الشوائب وتقوم بالفلتره ... و يتم التقليب لمدة ساعه ثم تترك 4 ساعات للترسيب . ويفصل السائل عن الراسب و بذلك نكون حصلنا علي بنزين عديم اللون .... ناخذ 80 % من السولار منزوع اللون ونضع عليه 20% من البنزين عديم اللون ثم نضيف ا كيلو زيت صنوبر او ياسمين عديم اللون ...و بهذا نكون حصلنا علي نفط رومي يعباء في عبوات التسويق ...... ارجو ان اكون وفقت في ايصال المعلومه و الله الموفق​


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هذا ما وجدته فى المنتدى من تحويل الكيروسين او السولار منقول من داخل المنتدى من العضو احمد عثمان 59

*



صناعة النفط من الالف للياء*

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..لاحظت كثرة الاسئله عن تحويل الكيروسين و السولار لنفط و حيث ان لي علم في هذا المجال فمن حق اخواني علي اخراج هذا العلم طبقا لتعاليم ديننا الحنيف , النفط ماده بتروليه ناتجه من ابراج التقطير و المفروض انه سائل عديم اللون و الرائحه و ينتج في العديد من الدول العربيه ولكن المتواجد باسواقنا هو الكيروسين وهو ذو لون اصفر ورائحته نفاذه . .......................... لتحويل الكيروسين ......... يوضع 1000 لتر من الكيروسين في برميل اسطواني من الاستالس ستيل او الفيبر جلاس بداخله قلاب يدور بماتور 1200 لفه و الماتور كيميائي ( انتي فير ) اي لا يولد شراره كهربيه اثناء التشغيل وهذا هام للغايه لان المواد البتروليه سريعة الاشتعال ثم يوضع 20 كيلو من تراب التبيض ( بليتشنج ايرث ) و يوجد منه صيني و امريكي ... ثم يقلب لمدة ساعتين و يترك للترسيب لمدة 3 ساعات ثم يفصل الناتج عن الراسب و بذلك نكون قد حصلنا علي كيروسين عديم اللون ..ولا يمكن ازالة الرائحه ولكن نغطي علي الرائحه بوضع اصنصات مثل زيت الصنوبر او زيت الياسمين تقريبا 1 كيلو ولابد ان يكون الزيت عديم اللون ,, وبذلك نكون حصلنا علي نفط رومي من الكيروسين ,,,,, ,,,, لعمل النفط الرومي من السولار ..... نضع 1000لتر من السولار في برميل كما الذي سبق ذكره في الجزء السابق ثم نضع 100 كيلو حمض كبريتيك مركز 98% ويتم التقليب لمدة ساعتين ثم يترك لمدة 3 ساعات ليتم ترسيب الحامض و الشوائب ثم يفصل المحلول عن الرواسب ...... يؤخذ المحلول وتكرر الخطوة السابقه ... ثم يوخذ المحلول و يوضع عليه بودره اسمها اس اس 25كيلو وهي بودره محليه من خامات تعدينيه و مواد كيميائيه تقوم بالتفاعل و ازاله الالوان والفلتره حيث ان البودره المستخدمه في الكيروسين لا تعطي نتائج في السولار..... ويتم التقليب لمده ساعتين و تترك لمدة 6 ساعات لتمام الترسيب ثم يفصل السائل عن الرواسب و بذلك نكون قد حصلنا علي شبيه بالكيروسين و لكن ليس بنفس درجة الجفاف نضع 1000 لتر بنزين 80 في برميل كما سبق في شرح البرمبل ويوضع 25 كيلو بودرة اسمها التجاري تي اكس وهي بودره محليه تنزع الالوان و الشوائب وتقوم بالفلتره ... و يتم التقليب لمدة ساعه ثم تترك 4 ساعات للترسيب . ويفصل السائل عن الراسب و بذلك نكون حصلنا علي بنزين عديم اللون .... ناخذ 80 % من السولار منزوع اللون ونضع عليه 20% من البنزين عديم اللون ثم نضيف ا كيلو زيت صنوبر او ياسمين عديم اللون ...و بهذا نكون حصلنا علي نفط رومي يعباء في عبوات التسويق ...... ارجو ان اكون وفقت في ايصال المعلومه و الله الموفق​


----------



## agabeain (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد فرحان (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم ان هذه المواد مدعومة من الحكومة لانها تدخل في حياة المواطن اليومية واستعمالها في صناعة المذيبات قد يؤدي الى رفع سعرها مما ينعكس سلبا على حياة المواطنين وشكرا


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2014)

حتى الان كل طرق ازالة رائحة الكيروسين بدائيه ونتائجها محبطه والنتائج كيروسين مازال محتفظ بالرائحه والطريقه السليمه فوق قدرات القراء ولا توجد الا فى المصانع الكبيرة - قطاع البترول - ولى رجاء ان تكون اجابات المختصين جادة. فليست كل التجارب تصلح للهواه او التجارب المنزليه.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 يناير 2014)

الباشمهندس / محمد الطريقه السالفه ادت لنائج جيده جدا حيث انها تنزع الزيوت و مركبات الكبريت و بالتالي نحصل علي الشفافيه و تقل الرائحه بنسبه كبيره


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يناير 2014)

اوافقك الرأى فى ان النتيجة مازال الكيروسين محتفظ بالكثير من الرائحه وبقايا اخرى وهو مايجعله غير صالح لاستخدامه فى المبيدات الحشريه مثلا ولا حتى فى تخفيف البويه فلن تجده سريع الجفاف وسيؤثر على نقاء لون البويه ومشاكله كثيره .وادعوك لتجربة النوع الحقيقى ستتوقف عن متابعة هذه التجارب المتواضعه
اهدف من ملاحظاتى ان نجعل مستوى التجارب والاراء فى مستوى عنوان الموقع ليس الا وحتى نرقى سويا ونسعد بموقع يكون ملجأ امن لمن يقرأه


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 يناير 2014)

الاخ الفاضل / محمود الموقع يهدف الي تبادل الخبرات في الصناعات الصغيره و التي تهدف في الاساس الي انتاج منتجات شعبيه للراجل المتوسط الدخل اللي عاوز يدهن شقته و بيدور علي انواع رخيصه من الدهانات و المذيبات حسب امكانياته و بالتلي فهو يتنازل الي حد ما من الجوده العاليه و لذلك المنتجات الصينيه غزت اسواقنا مع علمنا بانها اقل في الجوده اما كلام سيادتك فهو صحيح مع اللذي يدهن فيلته او قصره فانه يحتاج جوده عاليه و ديكورات حديثه و يمكن ان يكون اشتري البويات المستورده فانه يحتاج اجود المذيبات . و انا اعرف ان عدد الصناعات التي تنتج النفط من الكيروسين او السولار او حتي البنزين كثيره جدا و فعلا كان عندهم مشكله كبيره عندما توقف انتاج الكيروسين . و اشكر لسيادتك اهتمامك للوصول الي اعلي جوده و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 يناير 2014)

اود التوضيح - البحث عن الجوده لايعنى بالضروره التكلفه العاليه- ولذلك كل طرق تركيب الخلطات نحرص على ان تكون خلطه قياسيه وخلطه اقتصاديه لمراعاة ما اشرت اليه فى تفاوت الامكانيات لدى المستهلك. ولكن وهذا هو المهم فى كل الاحتمالات لا نتنازل عن التركيبه الصحيحه فمن حق صاحب الامكانيات الماديه المتواضعه ان يحصل على منتج يؤدى المهمه وبطريقه امنه وهو ماتفتقر اليه الوصفات المنشوره فى هذا الموقع .ادعوكم جميعا لمراعاة ذلك وهو كتابة الوصفات بالاحتمالين ونترك للقارئ اختيار ما يراه مناسبا له دون الاخلال بالحد الادنى من الجوده والسلامه وليس هذا بالكثيرز









9


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (16 يناير 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اود التوضيح - البحث عن الجوده لايعنى بالضروره التكلفه العاليه- ولذلك كل طرق تركيب الخلطات نحرص على ان تكون خلطه قياسيه وخلطه اقتصاديه لمراعاة ما اشرت اليه فى تفاوت الامكانيات لدى المستهلك. ولكن وهذا هو المهم فى كل الاحتمالات لا نتنازل عن التركيبه الصحيحه فمن حق صاحب الامكانيات الماديه المتواضعه ان يحصل على منتج يؤدى المهمه وبطريقه امنه وهو ماتفتقر اليه الوصفات المنشوره فى هذا الموقع .ادعوكم جميعا لمراعاة ذلك وهو كتابة الوصفات بالاحتمالين ونترك للقارئ اختيار ما يراه مناسبا له دون الاخلال بالحد الادنى من الجوده والسلامه وليس هذا بالكثيرزالباشمهندس / محمود ..السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته لقد ذكرت طريقه و سيادتك ذكرت الشراء من الشركه و اصبح للمصنع طريقين للاختيار و يبقي الاهم التكلفه فطريقتي تصل التكلفه الي جنيهان و نصف لكل لتر اما السعر في الشركه عشرة جنيهات و هذا ما يجعل ما ذكرته اقتصادي حتي لو قلت الجوده بنسبه قليله
> 
> 
> 
> ...





محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اود التوضيح - البحث عن الجوده لايعنى بالضروره التكلفه العاليه- ولذلك كل طرق تركيب الخلطات نحرص على ان تكون خلطه قياسيه وخلطه اقتصاديه لمراعاة ما اشرت اليه فى تفاوت الامكانيات لدى المستهلك. ولكن وهذا هو المهم فى كل الاحتمالات لا نتنازل عن التركيبه الصحيحه فمن حق صاحب الامكانيات الماديه المتواضعه ان يحصل على منتج يؤدى المهمه وبطريقه امنه وهو ماتفتقر اليه الوصفات المنشوره فى هذا الموقع .ادعوكم جميعا لمراعاة ذلك وهو كتابة الوصفات بالاحتمالين ونترك للقارئ اختيار ما يراه مناسبا له دون الاخلال بالحد الادنى من الجوده والسلامه وليس هذا بالكثيرزالباشمهندس / محمود ..السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته لقد ذكرت طريقه و سيادتك ذكرت الشراء من الشركه و اصبح للمصنع طريقين للاختيار و يبقي الاهم التكلفه فطريقتي تصل التكلفه الي جنيهان و نصف لكل لتر اما السعر في الشركه عشرة جنيهات و هذا ما يجعل ما ذكرته اقتصادي حتي لو قلت الجوده بنسبه قليله


----------



## الشهراني11 (22 يناير 2014)

اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء 
كيف لي بتغيير لون ورائحة زيت الهايدروليك وشكرا لكم


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 فبراير 2014)

عالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ؛ الاخ العزيز طبقا لمعلوماتي البسيطه فان تنقية الزيوت تتم باستخدام تراب التبيض اي بليتشن ايرث و يوجد منه نوع صينى و امريكي و المشكله ان كثافة الزيوت لا تسمح بترسيب البودره و يحتاج الي فلتر بريس و لكن لكي تجري تجربه يمكنك تقليب عينة الزيت مع تراب التبيض تقليب جيد جدا ثم وضعه في قماش و تعليقه و تحت القماش وعاء لتلقي الناتج فان نجحت التجربه يمكنك شراء الفلتر بريس ........... وفقك الله الي ما فيه الخير


----------



## mohamed sigma (16 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (26 أبريل 2014)

mohamed sigma قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا​


و جزاك الله كل جير ووفقك الي ماتحبه و ترضاه


----------



## مهندس ابن مهندس (27 أبريل 2014)

الاميرررر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نفذت الطريقة اللى شرحها المهندس مهدى بكر جزاة الله كل خير
> بس فى عندى مشكلة وهى نسبة الجفاف ضعيفة جدا لانى استخدمة كمذيب للبويات
> وبعد الجفاف البطئ بيعمل طبقة بسيطة زى المياة على سطح الدهان
> فمن عندة الخبرة الرجاء ان يفيدنى وشكرا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا



السيد الفاضل ؟ بعد السلام عليكم... يمكنني افيد سيادتك لو قلت لي ما هو نوع الدهان المستخدم؟


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (5 مايو 2014)

مهندس ابن مهندس قال:


> السيد الفاضل ؟ بعد السلام عليكم... يمكنني افيد سيادتك لو قلت لي ما هو نوع الدهان المستخدم؟


اعتقد ان الاستخدام في تخفيف اللاكيهات


----------



## mohamed sigma (19 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا , جزاكم الله خيرا اخى ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين

​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 مايو 2014)

mohamed sigma قال:


> شكرا جزيلا , جزاكم الله خيرا اخى ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين
> 
> ​


و جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل ووفقك


----------



## chemnoor (22 مايو 2014)

لا يستخدم الكيروسين في صناعة المبيدات بسبب نقطة وميضة المنخفضة
يجب أن يكون المذي المستخدم في صناعة المبيدات أقل تطايرا من الكيروسين


----------



## سلامة فتحي (22 يونيو 2014)

يا استاذنا الفاضل كيف لم يرد احد من المهندسين . المهندس نبيل عواد مشرف الهندسة الكميائية


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (24 يونيو 2014)

الاستاذ الفاضل / سلامه 
لا يوجد كيروسين حاليا بمصر لتنقيته و لكن يتم تنقية السولار و علي الموقع طرق التنقيه و يمكن لسيادتك البحث عنها علي الموقع في صناعة النفط من الالف الي الياء . مع خالص تحياتي لسيادتك


----------



## sabryfekry (9 يناير 2015)

ياريت استاذ . احمد عثمان 59 تبعتلي رساله علي الخاص برقم حضرتك لانا بجد عندي مشكله ومحتاج حل ليها


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 يناير 2015)

sabryfekry قال:


> ياريت استاذ . احمد عثمان 59 تبعتلي رساله علي الخاص برقم حضرتك لانا بجد عندي مشكله ومحتاج حل ليها


ارسلت لسيادتك رساله علي الخاص و ان شاء الله كل مشكله و ليها حل


----------



## sabryfekry (10 يناير 2015)

متشكر جدا


----------



## elkemia (18 مارس 2015)

دية صفحة المهندس المهدىبكر على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A...1797970?ref=hl


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

